# Pine shavings in nesting box?



## Robbvious (Jul 23, 2010)

Another 'stoopid noob' question, sorry. Is it OK to use pine shavings in the nesting box? I'm a city dweller and don't have ready access to hay, so I'd like to find an alternative that I can buy at Farm & Fleet.

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I've used pine shavings in the past. They worked fine as long as the rabbit pulls enough fur. You might want to have a substitute handy just in case she doesn't. Dryer lint, feathers from a pillow, shed rabbit fur gathered during molting, teased cotton balls or cotton batting all work well. It's a good idea to have something like this on hand anyway, in case the nest gets badly soiled. 

Don't use cedar shavings though... There is some indication they may be a health hazard for rabbits.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

It is the oils in cedar and pine that are harmful, and can cause eye irritation. If you can find aspen shavings, those are safe. Pine is supposedly better than cedar, but I wouldn't use it either except as a last resort. Not sure how expensive it is in your area, but if you can't find the aspen shavings, the recycled paper bedding like you can get at pet stores would work well too. If you have a good paper shredder, you might be able to make your own out of newspaper (don't use the slick, shiny paper, as it doesn't absorb well). Also, some hardware stores and most feed stores sell bales of straw. A whole bale would probably be a bit much if you only have 1 or 2 nest boxes, but if you ask, they might let you "clean up" the area where they keep the straw, and you could get enough to fill your nesting box that way.


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

I have used pine shavings w/ straw for 30 years and have never had a problem. Since you're a city person, you might want to gather and dry some untreated weeds from your area, or gather and cut up some dry leaves to add to her nest. I stress that the materials you use should be untreated. Don't add anything that might have had pesticides/ herbicides on them... that could turn out to be a fatal mistake. Check the thread in this area pertaining to safe wild foods for rabbits.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

newspaper shredded works well too.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Aspen would be better than pine. And there are lots of other choices, as other posters have indicated.


----------

